# Long Island, NY.



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here you go Karen, just for you!
https://lakecity.craigslist.org/swp/d/housing-swap-wanted-new-york/6396931269.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! Pretty interesting. Nice house. Looks to be in Mastic Beach, which is a large working class , more affordable homes-area. Close to the beach . But, Jim, that's a good find! Thanks.


----------

